# Hello, Have you ever Heard Of Herijuana?



## xlimited (Dec 10, 2012)

Well I was on my first grow and I got some clones and two of them were the TGA Genetics Jack the Ripper which I can find all over the net but This other 4 clones I got is Herijuana from Motarebel, I can find very little Info about this strain, Or Motarebel genetics in general. The Plants are amazing compared to the Jack the Ripper, The jack the rippers had about two ounces a plant this gotta be close to four ounces per plant. Very sticky and loaded with trichs. Very dense nugs and there huge. 
   I was just wondering if anyone else had tried this strain before? The little I found about this strain seems like good comments. I would like to get some more plants from this Motarebel but can't find there seeds.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Dec 11, 2012)

I picked my herijuana seeds up from sannies. Motarebel and sannie share genetics and work together. I had one that darkened up a little in the last week or so of flower. Not purple exactly. Very dank weed.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 11, 2012)

Mota branched off in to his own thing recently. You can find a ton of his gear @ The Seed Depot.


----------



## xlimited (Dec 12, 2012)

Could you give me the link to the Seed Depot I can't seem to find it.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 12, 2012)

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> You can find a ton of his gear @ The Seed Depot.


 
:huh: 


The _two_ strains he has up there right now are both out of stock.

Here's the link x

http://www.seeddepot.nl/cannabis-seeds/motarebel-genetics.html


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 12, 2012)

Many people grow Motas gear over at CannaCollective... His beans are available there as well but are gone within a day or 2 usually...   that would be your best shot at finding info on that Heri...   Im fairly sure I will be popping Mota's Yeti OG aka Loompa's Headband Bx next...


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh my bad, they changed the line since I last looked.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 12, 2012)

i've heard of it, and i've seen it on a few seedbank sites. to be perfectly honest i wish they would change the name. i dislike strains names that have anything to do with such a dangerous drug like heroin.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 12, 2012)

Heres what I found about the Herijuana...

this is a post from Loompa:_ The herijuana cut I have is highly medical. Not medical in a recreational way, but medical in that it has a very positive effect on pain with my physiology. It takes throbbing type pain sensations and squashes them. Its one of the only plants Ive come across that works on headaches and migraines. I do know there are probably other plants out there that do this also, I just havent run into them. 

I had been wondering what it is about this particular cut that gives me the relief it does. So I had it tested mainly to see what the CBD's and CBN's are. Well the CBD's and CBN's didnt come out as being high, and the THC% on this cut came in at 12%. Which has left me still wondering what it is in the cannabinoid profile is giving it this effect. My conclussion is, there are other cannabinoids at work here that the testing labs have not begun testing for. For me the "active" ingredient giving me relief is still some mystery cannabinoid and until labs begin testing for a whole lot more of the individual cannabinoids I will probably never know.

The Herijuana cut I have was selected by me from a batch of heri beans. This cut was not the "heavy hitter" in the batch. There were plants that had much more thc than this one, but this is the one that annihilated throbbing pain sensations. Now I cant say it completely kills migraines, but it makes them much more bearable by taking away the throb and pounding in my head. And set and setting are big also, if im relaxed and sitting at home it has a more effective effect on me than if I am working or doing things. The key for me is to sit back and relax and then smoke it to maximize what it does for me.

Just recently I have run into another cut that also has positive effect on headaches. I have been testing this one out also for the last month and the jury is still out with me. This cut works well on the headaches that start at the back of my head, but not so well on the headaches that originate in the front of my head. Ultimately I need to get this one tested also to compare to the Heri test but I dont think Ill learn much untill we can stop testing for 4 or 5 cannabinoids and begin testing for all of them. But I can say, it isnt the CBD's or CBN's that are effecting me, I have strains which have tested much higher with these 2 cannabinoids and dont offer any relief at all for me._


----------



## xlimited (Dec 14, 2012)

Well I just checked them today and there About 50 cloudy 50 clear but no amber, Few more days and They should be close. I will give a smoke report once there ready to smoke.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 14, 2012)

Name it what ya want,,I just want it to be good.


----------



## n8tivefarmer (Mar 10, 2013)

Mota's Heri is about the best you can find out there now I don't think he is selling any at the moment but am sure he will make some in the future, you can find him at The seeddepot if you are looking for his gear he has some killer genes and not to expensive like I nsee a lot of these young bbreeders now. You can still get fire for cheap with Mota...n8tive


----------

